# 1938 Schwinn Beards Motorbike



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Just got the tank and rack and just lacking a few small things such as 'mushroom' horn button and a cross brace for the bars. This one is about number four in the resto line-up so it will not be soon but at least its getting close! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2017)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 12, 2017)

Pretty cool project Shawn; what color combo you have in mind?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Pretty cool project Shawn; what color combo you have in mind?




Thinking gray/dark red/black pins with reversed fenders. V/r Shawn


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 14, 2017)

Any combo with grey is cool and unique.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

